# Trim Question



## carpentrylearnergt (Jun 24, 2020)

What tool would be best to do this small cut trim work? I'd prefer not having to remove the trim from the siding to cut. 

Please see this image of the trim, siding, and desired cut (attached).


----------



## Echo415 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sometimes a picture isn't worth a thousand words. Care to elaborate on what you are trying to do?


----------



## carpentrylearnergt (Jun 24, 2020)

I apologize, my first photo did not show the cuts. Please see attached. 

Any recommendations (tool/technique) for making these small cuts? 

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

An oscillating multitool. Use a plunge blade on the tool.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

a good old fashioned (very sharp) bench chisel and a hammer
would make short work of it. take small bites and make a clean cut.

.


----------



## carpentrylearnergt (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you all. Chisel and multitool sound like good options. I'll probably pick up the Ryobi One+ at our local Home Depot. We don't have a Harbor Freight out here.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> An oscillating multitool. Use a plunge blade on the tool.


my recommendation too. i used to say every home owner should own a sawzall, it's now every home owner should own a multitool. neatest thing since sliced bread (it will also slice bread) :grin:


----------



## Echo415 (Apr 3, 2018)

You'll cut too far into the siding using a multi tool...guaranteed. Use a sharp chisel as suggested above but make sure that whatever is behind that wood is solid enough to absorb the hammer blows.

Also, a lot of multi tools are junk and vibrate far too much to make a clean cut...do your homework if you are going to spend the money(research blade prices as well...they will quickly cost you more then the price of the tool you buy). No sense in spending money on a tool that will provide disappointing performance.


----------



## cynrich (Mar 27, 2020)

Echo415 said:


> You'll cut too far into the siding using a multi tool...guaranteed. Use a sharp chisel as suggested above but make sure that whatever is behind that wood is solid enough to absorb the hammer blows.
> 
> Also, a lot of multi tools are junk and vibrate far too much to make a clean cut...do your homework if you are going to spend the money(research blade prices as well...they will quickly cost you more then the price of the tool you buy). No sense in spending money on a tool that will provide disappointing performance.



And it's just as well you didn't one from Harbor Freight, I had one and it stopped working after just a few cuts, and since I hadn't kept my receipt :sad2:, they wouldn't let me return it. I got another cheap one from Walmart ($16.99), and it's still working for me! Someday I'll probably have to get something better, but this one did what I needed.


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

For removing a piece that small, a good sharp chisel and hammer would be the cleanest and best way. Multitools tend to be difficult to do precise work this small and leave rough cuts.

Charley


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

To get a nice clean straight cut with the multitool put a straight edge guide on the 'keep side' of the cut line. Small piece of wood with double face tape to hold it in place.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

you guys must be using cheap junk multitools
i have a ryobi and m18 milwaukee that would do that cut easy peasy
if a standard blade is to wide they're easily cut with a grinder
i could do brain surgery with either one >


----------



## Echo415 (Apr 3, 2018)

@JIMMIEM Not necessary with a quality brand. By the time you go get the double sided tape, the job would be finished with a chisel
@ogre In order to successfully do brain surgery, the patient has to be alive at the end. Multi tools aren't that precise...and the blades are far too expensive to grind down IMO. Once again, chisel would have the job done before you can finish grinding(destroying) a blade and you'll save yourself $10-15. In this case, the OP would save himself $10-15 plus the cost of a multi tool.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Echo415 said:


> @JIMMIEM Not necessary with a quality brand. By the time you go get the double sided tape, the job would be finished with a chisel
> 
> @ogre In order to successfully do brain surgery, the patient has to be alive at the end. Multi tools aren't that precise...and the blades are far too expensive to grind down IMO. Once again, chisel would have the job done before you can finish grinding(destroying) a blade and you'll save yourself $10-15. In this case, the OP would save himself $10-15 plus the cost of a multi tool.


 @Echo415.....the real question is whether it would be quicker to get the double faced tape or sharpen the chisel....assuming one already has a chisel.


----------

